# Schnicker at the bridge



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just found out last night my parents cockapoo Schnicker passed away. She was 11. She was such a healthy dog, never went to the vet for anything other than routine checkups. Right before Easter she started coughing, and not eating. They took xrays and found she had heart problems and gave her some meds. She didn't like taking the pills at all. They had to use a different food almost every time to get her to take them. She got much better but then last night took a turn for the worst. They took her to the vet and they said they wanted to keep her there over night, so they left her there and later they called to say she was gone. She was probably so scared and her heart just couldn't take it. She was such a great dog and would always jump up on the sofa before you sat down cause she wanted to lay in your lap and give kisses. You had to really watch so you wouldn't sit on her. We would always walk Charlie down to see her. Charlie loved her but she would stay clear of her, I think cause Charlie is so big. My parents are a wreck. She will really be missed. Here she is a couple of months ago. It's not a great picture but I'm going to try get an 8 X 10 made for them.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a lovely photo. I'm sure they will appreciate the thought when they can get their heads around what has happened. It's a hard road to travel, but at least she is happy and free of pain now.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She looks really cute in that picture. I'm sorry for your parents loss of such a beloved girl.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get backgrounds for the Rainbow Bridge? Someone said you can get them at Photobucket but I can't find them. I have no idea how to do this stuff but I would like to try to make them a photo like that with Schnicker.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

here are a couple I found on photobucket..I clicked on find stuff then put rainbow bridge in the search box.....I am sorry for the loss of their beloved fur baby


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> here are a couple I found on photobucket..I clicked on find stuff then put rainbow bridge in the search box.....I am sorry for the loss of their beloved fur baby


Thank you SO much. I'm going to try it again. My mind isn't working right this morning...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, sorry I can't help.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry for yours and your parent's loss... it's one of the hardest things in the world to take.  But at least they provided her with a loving home and a great life and she'll remember them always for it.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear about yr and yr parents' lost!.RIP,sweet girl!.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your parents' beloved little dog. I'm sure they will treasure the Rainbow Bridge picture you make for them.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She looked like a very sweet little girl. I'm sorry for your loss - for your parents and you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your parents loss. She looks like she was a real sweetie. She is now running free and out of pain till she can be with your family again. And she lives on in the memories and pictures.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your parents' pup. What a sweet looking dog. I just love the scarf she has on in the picture. RIP Schnicker...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

RIP sweet girl! pass on some hugs from us!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. TYo many of us know how your parets feel-like there is a huge hole in their heart. We are never ready for the passing of our beloved dogs. She was a cutie pie.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss~what a sweet, loving little face. You must let us see a copy of the rainbow bridge when you finish it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am so sorry for the loss of that little sweetie pie. She looks adorable !!! Run free at the bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of Schnicker. We had a cockapoo named Tiffany when I was a teenager. She looked much like your parents pup. She looks like she was a sweetheart. I am sure your parents are comforted by their memories of their beloved girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Schnicker - please pass my condolences to your parents


----------

